# Great Work and How To Stuff



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I found this site in a thread on another site... but anyone that likes building dioramas has just GOT to check out this guy's work... I post 2 links here... but check out the how to build this model and how to build this diorama all over the place on his site!



http://www.naritafamily.com/howto/Missouri/photo_frame.htm 


http://www.naritafamily.com/howto/F14Ddiorama/photo_frame.htm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

Still drooling over the diorama of the Big Mo & Doolittle's Raiders. SOme great tips there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

what outstanding work, it looks very real !!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's another link with some great dioramas

http://www.steelnavy.com/gallery_dioramas.htm


----------

